# Homeopathic Humor



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Daniel (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Daniel (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Daniel (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 14, 2019)

LOL you're on a roll, @Daniel!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2020)




----------

